# My refinished Colt Officer's Model



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I finally got around to taking a quick pic of my Colt officer's model that I just refinished. It turned out pretty nice. I used a glass bead medium to blast the flat sections. It came out very "pearlized" so I might get some rougher medium to give it a less lustrous look on the undersides and top.

For those that might not have seen what it looked like before I will repost a pic of it in it's before state too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice!:smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

you have one beautiful piece there sir


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be careful putting in that slide stop...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You done a very fine job there PP. Good luck with it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Playboy Penguin,

Just how common is the MkIV in the officers ACP? I have one blued that I found a while back. I have had trouble finding a lot of info on that model MK IV. I've had people tell me abut everything but I have trouble listening to most people when it comes to 1911's mostly because for me if you don't have a couple more often than not that model is not one they know as much as they might want to make people believe.

I've watched your posts about 191's a while and see you actually have one. and am interested in any info you might have about them. Thanks in advance..Here's mine BTW.







:smt1099


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Just how common is the MkIV in the officers ACP?


They were a standard production firearm but I will say that I hardly ever see them on the used market. I am not sure if there are few of them or if people that have them tend to not get rid of them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't know being like you I haven't seen any used at any of the stores I go to or at any of the gun shows I go to and I go to a few a year. Out of the few Colt people I had talked to didn't know much about them. I tried looking for them in books and I wasn't able to find a MK IV in the Officers ACP. I found them in a Commander length and the Gov frame but not the Officers. I've seen a few on gunbroker but not many, gunsamerica has some but they are such an overpriced site I usually wont go there to look at much of anything.

It's a real good shooter and makes for a nice carry gun that much I can say for them..heh


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, they are very good shooters. The center group in the pic is from the first seven rounds I ever fired from it after refinishing it.


----------

